# [H]Forgeworld Lot clearout (2x Contemptors) ENDING soon[W] £££ [Ebay][UK]



## Marthike (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi, I have sold most my stuff lately and I still got DKOK Command HQ squad and the forgeworld warboss biker.

Recently I sold 1 biker but i had another on, he was meant to be my ork nob biker army (cheese ) but since 6th ed wound allocation is changed so I moved on to different armies.

I am looking for £33 for the biker with free shipping

DKOK Command squad:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261131979321?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Marthike (Nov 16, 2012)

Bump, updated


----------

